# intake diff? 2.5 and 1.8



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

why doesnt the 2.5 cold air intake after market part fit the 1.8 if its basically the same body shape where the tubes go into and it connects the same.?


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, while the frames may be the same, the similaritys stop there. They have different motors, throttle bodies... everything. Just look under the hood and you will see it better than anyone can explain it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the locations of the throttle bodies is different, MAF sizes are different too.

if you don't want to do something right, then don't do it man, simple as that.


----------



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks. i was about to buy one. because i cant seem to find any good brand intake for the qg because i dont want to buy a POS CAI. but iam assuming that the POS doesnt matter in the intake tubes just the filter matters or does it? 
i did think about the MAF size and throtle inlet size but i was going to use those rubber connectors they give you, and i also tought it would be better airflow because the intake tube would be a little fatter. guess not.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hotshot makes a CAI for the 1.8


----------



## b15bigdaddygnar (Feb 8, 2006)

punkmilhouse said:


> thanks. i was about to buy one. because i cant seem to find any good brand intake for the qg because i dont want to buy a POS CAI. but iam assuming that the POS doesnt matter in the intake tubes just the filter matters or does it?
> i did think about the MAF size and throtle inlet size but i was going to use those rubber connectors they give you, and i also tought it would be better airflow because the intake tube would be a little fatter. guess not.



there's always the JWT pop charger.. it's cheaper than a CAI and does just as much for the car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b15bigdaddygnar said:


> does just as much for the car.



in the Sentra's case, no. the Pop charger may give 3whp or so, but CAIs are dyno proven to gain 6-8.


----------



## b15bigdaddygnar (Feb 8, 2006)

chimmike said:


> in the Sentra's case, no. the Pop charger may give 3whp or so, but CAIs are dyno proven to gain 6-8.



oh, sorry. my mistake. i was misinformed in another sentra forum


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

As said, HotShot. You can't get better quality than that.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

punkmilhouse said:


> why doesnt the 2.5 cold air intake after market part fit the 1.8 if its basically the same body shape where the tubes go into and it connects the same.?


If you take it to a performance shop I know the AEM Cold Air can be made to fit because that's what I have on mine, I think it involves drilling some extra holes into the MAF sensor!


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

SHIFTVAX said:


> I think it involves drilling some extra holes into the MAF sensor!



um no :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SHIFTVAX said:


> If you take it to a performance shop I know the AEM Cold Air can be made to fit because that's what I have on mine, I think it involves drilling some extra holes into the MAF sensor!


why not just buy the HotShot?!


----------



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

drill an extra hole into the MAF sensor????? or drill holes to the adapter to fit?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

punkmilhouse said:


> drill an extra hole into the MAF sensor????? or drill holes to the adapter to fit?


Drilling extra holes in the MAF sensor is probably not a good idea.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

You can drill holes into the adapter to make a CAI ment for a 2.0 fit a 1.8. I know because i have one meant for 2.0 on my qg.


----------

